

Show HN: Online journal webapp with highlight text ability - andrewjcasal
http://reflectupon.net

======
hardwaresofton
Would be good to have a demo area -- "Get started" leads right to "log in".

Also, journals are inherently private things, yet there are no assurances of
the lengths you go to to protect the information that I might write in
there...

Why would someone use this instead of something like evernote, or just the
notes app on their phone?

I don't think the value-add of this app is quite clear...

